# Benim var



## Luminista

Merhaba arkadaşlar 

To say *I have a book* I should say: *(Benim) kitabım var* (right?)
To say* I have  a book at home* I should say :* Evde kitabım var*,
But if I want to say : *There is a book of mine at home*, what should I say?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## er targyn

Evimde kitabım var?


----------



## Orkide

Luminista said:


> Merhaba arkadaşlar
> 
> To say *I have a book* I should say: *(Benim) kitabım var* (right?)
> To say* I have  a book at home* I should say :* Evde kitabım var*,
> But if I want to say : *There is a book of mine at home*, what should I say?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



*Evde bir kitabım var* I think. But what exactly do you want to express?


----------



## Luminista

Orkide said:


> *Evde bir kitabım var* I think. But what exactly do you want to express?



This sentence has two meanings : *I have a book at home* and *a book of mine is at home, *which one should I understand? Maybe the context decides for that?
This double meaning makes me confused!


----------



## arzucan

I have a book at home=evde kitabım var
a book of mine is at home= kitabım evde

gramatically, both of them are same;but in first emphasise 'having a book' but in the second the point is the book is at 'home'


----------



## Rallino

Luminista said:


> This sentence has two meanings : *I have a book at home* and *a book of mine is at home, *which one should I understand? Maybe the context decides for that?
> This double meaning makes me confused!



I wouldn't translate them the same way.

_Evde bir kitabım var = I have a book at home._ This is OK.

_A book of mine is at home_, I would say: *Benim bir tane kitabım evde*.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino said:


> _A book of mine is at home_, I would say: *Benim bir tane kitabım evde*.


 
*Benim bir tane kitabım evde *means *One of my books is at home (the others are not)*

So I would say *There is a book of mine at home=Evde bana ait bir kitap var.*


----------



## Rallino

Black4blue said:


> *Benim bir tane kitabım evde *means *One of my books is at home (the others are not)*
> 
> So I would say *There is a book of mine at home=Evde bana ait bir kitap var.*



Hmm...You're right. I replied without thinking much.


----------



## Luminista

Thank you all for your explanations, it's very clear!


----------

